# We are almost half way there!



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

First, let me just say if you are new here PLEASE do not feel obligated to donate, don't even read this thread it's not for you. 

So as a reminder, we need to raise $500 a year to cover hosting on the new server. Dave tells me that we now have $230 in the Paypal account and $270 to go! Thanks to all who have donated! Dave (and his better half) have both told me how much they appreciate our donating. It's awkward for them because they want to provide this as a free service and don't want to beg for money. Remember I don't make a penny out of this money. I'm just a member like you passing the hat. 

Also remember there's the new $15 a year student rate. There's no process to determine who pays what rate. If, as someone recently posted, your an adult but you can't afford the full rate right now, fine pay what you can. You can also always sign up for the monthly rate. 

If you have a company, how about sponsoring a forum? Send a p.m. to dvsdave. 

Let's make this happen. We only need 6 donors at the full rate and 6 at the student rate to take care of it! All you need is a credit card and Paypal will take care of the rest so Donate Today! 

If you love this community like I do, it's time to step up and support it!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 3, 2007)

HORRAY!!! i have supported the cause.....


now get off my back....


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2007)

I know that there are a lot of people who love ControlBooth, and over the past month, many have made donations. I understand the need to offset the cost of updating the site, but the in-your-face nature of this campaign is getting tiring and old. I think by now everyone knows that donations are appreciated, and that Dave would like to continue to be able to offer CB as a free/donation based service with no obligations. It is just a little annoying to log in each day and see multiple posts in different threads suggesting that people should donate. 

It is great that people have such fervor for the campaign. It is great that CB members are passionate about things, but this is a much more serious idea than Imperial vs. Metric or Pirates and Ninjas, as it involves the money that we all work hard for. I know that people preface their posts with ideas like "Don't feel pressured too donate..." but when you log in each day and see a new post soliciting donations, the pressure is there. Also, it doesn't send a welcoming message to the lurkers here, and what we really want more than donations is to increase our member base so that we can spread knowledge.

A discreet link in a signature is great, and since signatures are retro-active that link shows up hundreds or thousands of times. Other than that I think the campaign is a little out of hand, I get the feeling that people really have felt pressured to donate.

So don't misunderstand me, I think it is great that people have felt able to support CB, and I hope that other people who feel able will, but if the push keeps going this strong it is going to turn people off from visiting the site at all.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Alex. I appreciate your comments. I was trying to go at this with a little tongue in cheek humor but apparently that's not coming through so well. I don't necessarily believe that a simple note in your signature is the only appropriate way to ask for money (but it's a great idea that I copied). I think informative posts that remind of the need and give updates of how the fund raising is going are very appropriate. On the other hand you are right, people may feel badgered and be offended. So, I'll stop joking around and be more factual about these posts in the future.

I've edited the post above to tone it down. Padawan and I have deleted the silly banter to clean this thread up a bit. Let me know what you think.

P.S. It's too late for me to change the joke in the off topic poll I created. But that will be the last time I do something like that.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that is better. Sure, a note in your signature is not the only way to go, and a post saying that we are half way to our goal is good too. It only seems a little overboard when the campaign permeates into other threads (and I know you can't change the poll). Sometimes it feels like a telethon, and no one really likes watching or listening to a telethon.

Information is great, everyone should have the up to date info on what is going on with CB and what CB needs, and now there are at least three threads in different forums that address just that.

So, as I said before, I understand the need for this campaign, and I don't want to belittle it. I just don't want to see it turn into something that makes people uncomfortable, or not want to be a part of this community.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks also, Alex. I've altered my signature as well. But, Dave, I have a quibble. The "Paid Subscriptions" page is confusing. There should be nice big easy buttons "Click Here for one year $30" "Click here if you are a student for Half Price" "Click here if you prefer $3/month option". Also, the active date and end date are respectively 10/06/07 and 10/06/08, is that just for me or everyone? Along with the discount for students, how about a "donor" category for those of us professionals who can and want to afford to pay more? Not saying I won't pay more if not recognized as such, for CB has changed my life, and makes me regret my 3 TiVos, but recognition would be nice. And to bring up an old but still sore subject, I DID NOT "buy my way" into Senior Team. Dave asked me before I donated.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Thanks also, Alex. I've altered my signature as well. But, Dave, I have a quibble. The "Paid Subscriptions" page is confusing. There should be nice big easy buttons "Click Here for one year $30" "Click here if you are a student for Half Price" "Click here if you prefer $3/month option". Also, the active date and end date are respectively 10/06/07 and 10/06/08, is that just for me or everyone? Along with the discount for students, how about a "donor" category for those of us professionals who can and want to afford to pay more? Not saying I won't pay more if not recognized as such, for CB has changed my life, and makes me regret my 3 TiVos, but recognition would be nice. And to bring up an old but still sore subject, I DID NOT "buy my way" into Senior Team. Dave asked me before I donated.



The dates indicate your personal paid subscription. Other than that, the only thing that was confusing to me was finding where the donation link was in the first place, but now it is everywhere, so that isn't a problem.


----------



## Logos (Dec 5, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Along with the discount for students, how about a "donor" category for those of us professionals who can and want to afford to pay more?



Yes, In the New Year I know I will be in a position to make a further donation and I wish to. I have had a lot of fun out of this site as well as learned a lot and I want to help further. I can afford it, unlike a lot of the students for whom I know it is a struggle.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 5, 2007)

it's people who are willing to dip into their own money to keep controlbooth running that make controlbooth such a wonderful place.

so thank you all who have been donating, the 1329 members we have say thank you


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm Dave would be glad to find a way to accept a larger donation. I'm not sure about the special donor recognition. I'm already a little uncomfortable with the current donor tag. We don't want to create a society of Sneetches with and without stars here.


----------



## Logos (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not looking for a special tag, I haven't tried yet but I'm asking will the system let me donate again even though I am on record as having paid until next November and if not can we have a way of doing it.


----------



## avkid (Dec 6, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I think in some respects limiting all members in the amount of their donation might be a good thing. I can imagine it might be too tempting for some members to throw Dave an additional bone, when it's one click away. I just don't think you guys should be shelling out so much of your own dough, even if you want to.


It seems that most of us reside in free capitalist nations.
If one decides to throw their "disposable" income at some random guy in Virginia they should be able to.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 6, 2007)

avkid said:


> It seems that most of us reside in free capitalist nations.
> If one decides to throw their "disposable" income at some random guy in Virginia they should be able to.



Charc's just trying to find a way to get his cut of the big bucks. Now that he's about to become a kilo-poster he thinks he's going to cash in. Whatever you do Phil don't tell him how we got rich off of CB.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 6, 2007)

what's this we can have images in our taglines?, 
i wonder if i could put in some banner advert's


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 6, 2007)

well I found my way to make money on cb! 
(check the new sig)


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 6, 2007)

yes, I am happy to accept larger donations. PM me to find out how. Every bit helps! We are wroking hard on identifying some solutions, such as how to integrate the existing forums into a new framework or how we can export the forums to a new system. In the long run, I'd prefer to use a new system, but it's an insane amount of coding that is utterly daunting at the moment. The news section is just about done and the individual blogs are about 60% done. The real time and effort is going to be testing and making all the parts play nice together and interact with one another. 

For instance, the wiki is being a real stinker about using external authentication, it wasn't designed to be that flexible and I'm having to rewrite a lot of the authenication calls to a centralized system.


----------



## avkid (Dec 6, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> What are the maximum dimensions and file size?


Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> well I found my way to make money on cb!
> (check the new sig)



ROFL!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I'm Dave would be glad to find a way to accept a larger donation.



You're Dave? :shock: What? I can't figure out what's going on here!!!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 10, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I'm Dave would be glad to find a way to accept a larger donation.




PadawanGeek said:


> You're Dave? :shock: What? I can't figure out what's going on here!!!



Sorry... check the post time (10:30 am). Weird things happen when I try to post in daylight.


----------



## tenor_singer (Dec 11, 2007)

How do you go about donating?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 11, 2007)

tenor_singer said:


> How do you go about donating?


Click here.


----------



## tenor_singer (Dec 11, 2007)

So you need to use paypal to order it (I didn't notice any other options)?

I ask because, quite frankly, I don't trust them.

Is there another method?


----------



## avkid (Dec 11, 2007)

tenor_singer said:


> So you need to use paypal to order it (I didn't notice any other options)?
> I ask because, quite frankly, I don't trust them.
> Is there another method?


I suppose you could send Dave a check or money order.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 11, 2007)

avkid said:


> I suppose you could send Dave a check or money order.



Send DVSDAVE a P.M. I'm sure he would be happy to make personal arrangements.


----------

